# DriveImage BootDisk error 53



## TS-JC (22. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen

also ich hab folgendes Problem.

Ich hab einen Server, auf dem ein DriveImage liegt.
Dieser Server ist Domainencontroller in der Domaine Uecon. Der lief da aber ne Zeit nicht, habe ihn erst wieder angeschlossen, hab keinen Plan was das mit Controller etc. soll, spielt aber keine Rolle denke ich.

Jedenfalls will ich mit der Bootdisk von einem anderen PC auf der Workgroup Arbeitsgruppe (nicht in der Domaine Uecon) auf den PC zugreifen und das Image ziehen.

Ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
Error 53: The computer name specified in the network path cannot be located

Hier mal meine Configs der Diskette:

System.ini

```
[NETWORK]
FILESHARING=NO
PRINTSHARING=NO
AUTOLOGON=YES
COMPUTERNAME=DM251c350e
LANROOT=\net\
USERNAME=administrator
WORKGROUP=Uecon
LOGONDOMAIN=Uecon.local
RECONNECT=NO
DOSPOPHOTKEY=N
LMLOGON=0
PREFERREDREDIR=FULL
AUTOSTART=FULL
MAXCONNECTIONS=8

[NETWORK DRIVERS]
NETCARD=RTSND.DOS
TRANSPORT=TCPDRV.DOS,NEMM.DOS
DEVDIR=\net\
LOADRMDRIVERS=YES


[Password Lists]
*Shares=A:\NET\Shares.PWL
```

autoexec.bat

```
@ECHO OFF
@PROMPT $P$G
SET TZ=WN-1WS-2,M3.5.0/02:00,M10.5.0/03:00
kicknic
cd net
cnmod
net initialize /dynamic
netbind
tcptsr
tinyrfc
net start basic
net use Z:  \\Waltraut\image
a:
cd\
mouse
ECHO.
ECHO Please insert disk 2.
PAUSE
ECHO.
ECHO.
ECHO Drive Image 2002
ECHO Copyright 1994-2002 PowerQuest Corporation.
ECHO All rights reserved.
ECHO.
ECHO Loading. Please wait...
pqdi
```

lmhosts

```
192.168.0.5	Waltraut
```


Tatsache ist, es ging schon einmal, allerdings war damals noch alles in nem anderen Netz und komplett anders aufgebaut. Die wieder aufzubauen ist unmöglich, von der Hardware, sprich den Netzen, und von meinem Wissen =)

thx4help


----------

